# The End of the World!



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Andrew, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, Betsy and Ann!

And thanks for the run down of the house rules. All sounds very fine to me. Looking forward to meeting more people here and reading some of their work.

Best wishes,

Andrew


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I just wondered if anyone had any useful info on ways they've marketed their ebooks that have worked well for them. *The End of the World * is my first ebook and this is all quite new to me. I've been researching as much as possible on various ways to get your book "out there" but I thought some of you seasoned vets might have some suggestions or ideas on things that have worked for you.

Any tips would be gratefully received.

Many thanks!

Andrew


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

A very nice ***** review on Amazon for *The End of the World * from critically acclaimed British author Helen Smith!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

It sounds very interesting!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This sounds like my kind of thing! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks very much, A.C. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"A surreal, clever literary novella."_

_"Weird, funny and philosophical - recommended."_

*--Helen Smith, author of the #1 Amazon bestseller Alison Wonderland *

_"The End of the World is very much Alice in Wonderland meets Beetlejuice."_

_"Humorous, deceptively light and drier than dust."_

_"Jerky for the mind."_

*--The Compulsive Reader*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't wait to read this one, Andrew.  I just read Schism and was blown away! The internal dialog of the lead character was just amazing.  Couldn't stop reading till the end.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you so much, Jeanne! I'm so pleased you enjoyed Schism as much as you did. Happy reading!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

Look out for the audiobook edition coming soon!

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

Look out for the audiobook edition coming soon!

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

Look out for the audiobook edition coming soon!

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

Look out for the audiobook edition coming soon!

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

Look out for the audiobook edition coming soon!

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

Look out for the audiobook edition coming soon!

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

Look out for the audiobook edition coming soon!

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

Look out for the audiobook edition coming soon!

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

Look out for the audiobook edition coming soon!

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Error! Error! I can just see some computer screaming that.

Too bad but no matter how many times it's posted it doesn't sound like anything I'd be remotely interested in.

(The title sounded like post-apocalyptic fiction, which I do like)


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

The End of the World is now available in audiobook format! Pick up a copy today at Audible.com.

The End of the World: An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between by award-winning author Andrew Biss.

*Reviews:*

_"Wildly imaginative and breathtakingly surreal, The End of the World from award-winning author Andrew Biss will give you a once-in-a-lifetime read. Coupling majestic themes of mortality and the purpose of life with ample amounts of humor and absurdity, this story of Valentine's foray through a purgatory-like landscape will have you reflecting on your own life and turning the pages to find out what happens next. One-of-a-kind books like this don't come along too often. Grab it now before life passes you by!"_ *--Kindle Fire Department*

_"Get ready for a zany roller-coaster ride that becomes more bizarre the further you get into this surreal story. Told with great verve and spiced through with wit, this hugely entertaining story will grab you, hold you and won't leave you until the ride is over. Even then, the story will stick in the memory."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Riotously Funny."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Like Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's" only better."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"The End of the World is a brilliant, intelligent tour de 'farce' delivered well-wrapped in a cutting wit so slyly subtle that the reader will return again and again out of sheer appreciation for the dialogue of its exceptional characters."_
*--Amazon Review*

_"Bizarre yet familiar, heart-warming yet chilling, this book keeps you reading, makes you laugh and also makes you think about life and your effect on it."_
*--Amazon Review*



*Overview:*

Are you prepared for what comes next?

Accustomed to a life of cosseted seclusion at home with his parents, Valentine is suddenly faced with making his own way in the world. His new life is quickly upended, however, when he's mugged at gunpoint. Finding shelter at a mysterious inn run by the dour Mrs. Anna, he soon encounters a Bosnian woman with a hole where her stomach used to be, an American entrepreneur with a scheme to implant televisions into people's foreheads, and a Catholic priest who attempts to lure him down inside a kitchen sink. Then things start getting strange...

In this story based loosely around the state of Bardo from The Tibetan Book of the Dead - an intermediate state where the dead arrive prior to rebirth - dying is the easy part. Getting out of Bardo and returning to the land of the living is a far more perilous proposition, and unless you know what you're doing...you might never leave.

An odd, yet oddly touching tale of life, death, and the space in-between.


----------

